# Ensidia zerbricht?



## Rayon (14. Juli 2009)

http://www.ensidia.com/media/upload/Kungen/eoymount.jpg 

Na, eure Meinung? Das aus für Ensidia?
Ich jedenfalls hatte viel Spaß an dem Screenshot. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß!


----------



## xXDarkXx_92 (14. Juli 2009)

lol Oo war das vllt nur gag ??? weil so viele auf einmal gilde leaven ..... naja aufjedenfall nicer screenshot


----------



## FakeEpix (14. Juli 2009)

Wer weiß viellecihta uch nicht...


----------



## MadRedCap (14. Juli 2009)

Streiten die sich etwa wegen dem Mimiron-Mount?

Wenn ja: Lol!


----------



## Hypezokos (14. Juli 2009)

Hat sich dir ein konkreter Grund erschlossen ?
Wäre irgendwie schade.


----------



## KilJael (14. Juli 2009)

Unten links im Chat, nach dem Verteilen des Items verlassen ne Menge Leute die Gilde


----------



## Furuba (14. Juli 2009)

war mit sicherheit nur nen gag!!! Oder aber die machen ne neue Gilde auf was ich eher bezweifle


----------



## Rayon (14. Juli 2009)

Kungen hat wohl demjenigen mit dem meisten Schaden das Mount gegeben, das hat einigen nicht gepasst -> geleaved.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xalina (14. Juli 2009)

naja yogg ohne wächter down ..kompletter content clear ..nunr werden die chars verkauft =)


.. bestimmt nurn gag


----------



## boonfish (14. Juli 2009)

der Komentar dazu: 
As a final note here's a screenshot of what happens when Eoy wins the roll on a rare mount. 

http://www.ensidia.com/home/news/alone-darkness.html 

Edit: Da fühlten sich wohl ein paar Egos bei der Lootverteilung übergangen. 

(Aber da wird sicher verhandelt, der Streit legt sich wieder und die Leute kommen zurück...)


----------



## Muhkuhkiller (14. Juli 2009)

was hat den das veranlasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wieso sollten sie aufhören?


----------



## Thelive (14. Juli 2009)

Gilde leaven Chars löschen WoW kündigen und Ende 

Blizzard braucht das. Die haben eh kein Bock mehr auf WoW machen das Game zu einem selbstläufer. 
Kann ja auch net für ewig laufen. 


*WoW time is up.*


----------



## Nargazz (14. Juli 2009)

Schaut einfach mal im Arsenal Buzzkill z.b. hat auch gequittet ist aber noch drin - war wohl nur nen Joke


----------



## Imperator22 (14. Juli 2009)

also armory suche hat ergeben, dass die in diesem screen einige der geleavten leute bereits wieder in der gilde sind, allerdings nicht alle



mfg


----------



## eimer07 (14. Juli 2009)

Thelive schrieb:


> Gilde leaven Chars löschen WoW kündigen und Ende
> 
> Blizzard braucht das. Die haben eh kein Bock mehr auf WoW machen das Game zu einem selbstläufer.
> Kann ja auch net für ewig laufen.
> ...




der Grund liegt sicher nicht darin das alle aufeinmal kein bock mehr auf WoW haben-.- Genauer die Comments lesen würde ab und zu mal helfen. 

BTT: Ich finds echt schlimm das die nur wegen dem Mount die Gilde verlassen, da gäbe es bestimmt bessere Lösungen.


----------



## Furuba (14. Juli 2009)

Nargazz schrieb:


> Schaut einfach mal im Arsenal Buzzkill z.b. hat auch gequittet ist aber noch drin - war wohl nur nen Joke





stimmt, sind aber fast alle wieder drinne, war 100% nur nen gag


----------



## Tony B. (14. Juli 2009)

was sich da alle gleich drüber den kopf zerbrechen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was interessieren mich die leute von ensidia, kümmert euch um euch selbst punkt ende aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razzor07 (14. Juli 2009)

Kukt doch im Arsenal nach... sind alle wieder drin.

Und außerdem wenn interessiert sowas? Sie bringen mir nichts und ich ihnen nichts also egal.^^


----------



## Laz0rgun (14. Juli 2009)

Siehe z.B. Klick mich Zemme, geleavt und ist wieder drin, und btw, an sowas bricht Ensidia nicht. Die Suchen sich dann halt die besten von anderen Servern, bezahlen den Transfer und fertig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imperator22 (14. Juli 2009)

ich denke nicht es war ein gag, denke vielmehr es war eine überstürzte reaktion weil genau dieser bestimmte spieler das mount bekam ... nicht weil sie es nicht bekamen...


mfg


----------



## predox (14. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist das Achievement, "Stable Keeper" (Erhaltet 10 Reittiere) mehr der Grund dafür, dass einige geleaved haben..


----------



## Teradas (14. Juli 2009)

Wäre ja eigentlich sehr Schaden.
Nach der Lootverteilung wurde ja erst geleavt,Mimirons Kopf als Mount,wurde dem mit dem meisten Schaden zugeteilt,das passte einigen wohl nicht.

Passt zwar nicht zum Thema,habe aber eine Frage(woltle keinen Thread aufmachen):
Kungen hat den Titel "Scarab Lord" Kungen",wie bekommt man den?


----------



## Rayon (14. Juli 2009)

Teradas schrieb:


> Wäre ja eigentlich sehr Schaden.
> Nach der Lootverteilung wurde ja erst geleavt,Mimirons Kopf als Mount,wurde dem mit dem meisten Schaden zugeteilt,das passte einigen wohl nicht.
> 
> Passt zwar nicht zum Thema,habe aber eine Frage(woltle keinen Thread aufmachen):
> Kungen hat den Titel "Scarab Lord" Kungen",wie bekommt man den?


AQ40 eröffnungs Event, pro Server konnts einer bekommen :>


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juli 2009)

Es war nur ein Scherz und anscheinend ein recht wirkungsvoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teradas (14. Juli 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> AQ40 eröffnungs Event, pro Server konnts einer bekommen :>


Das hat Kungen natürlich,aber danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MuuHn (14. Juli 2009)

In dem Beitrag von Kungen steht doch ,dass viele Leute Eoy nicht mochten bzw ihm das Mount nicht gönnten und somit geleavet sind. Was is daran so schwer zu verstehen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (14. Juli 2009)

Also, entweder ihr habt was zum Thema zu sagen oder ihr laßt es. Beschimpfungen und "Wayne"-Beiträge in all seinen Ausführungen treiben die Diskussion nicht voran. Danke.

Edit: Spam gelöscht


----------



## kingkryzon (14. Juli 2009)

einfach nur geil^^


----------



## DonIcognito (14. Juli 2009)

NEEEEINNN *heul* BITTE NIIICHT *kreisch*

puh hatte schon angst....
wenn die sich aufgelöst hätten dann hätt ich nie mehr....naja kA mir fällt nix ein


----------



## xandy (14. Juli 2009)

Aber mal im ernst,wieso mögen die den Spieler nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2009)

was ist das überhaupt für ein mount?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (14. Juli 2009)

ROFL...schon irgendwie Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber scheint nur nen Scherz zu sein.


----------



## Die.Nachtelfe (14. Juli 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist das überhaupt für ein mount?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images...n_headmount.jpg


----------



## MuuHn (14. Juli 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> was ist das überhaupt für ein mount?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das is bei Mimiron in P3 der Kopf...da sitzt einfach nurn Spieler drin. das is das Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Youtube Video

MfG


----------



## bone91 (14. Juli 2009)

Puh ! Ich dacht schon !


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2009)

und das "Mimiron-Kopfmount" droppt bei Yogg?


----------



## Megamage (14. Juli 2009)

Ja, wenn man ihn OHNE JEDEN Wächter killt.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2009)

pff wieso leaven die dann alle die suchtis


----------



## Ilunadin (14. Juli 2009)

DAs Vieh ist so hässlich,da würde ich mich eher freuen,wenn ich es nicht gewinne.


----------



## Seph018 (14. Juli 2009)

Hätte ich gewusst das Shadows später SOO viel Dmg machen hätte ich doch nicht auf Schami rerolled o.o 
Nja, kb den Priester zu leveln xD


----------



## Annovella (14. Juli 2009)

Kungen suckt eh, mit dem würd ich gar nicht mit raiden wollen wtf...


----------



## Mjuu (14. Juli 2009)

hab ich schon erwähnt das ich gerade weine?


----------



## EspCap (14. Juli 2009)

bloodstar schrieb:


> noch nie von denen gehört


Ein Großteil von denen war damals bei Nihilum bzw twentyfifthnovember, vll sagt dir das mehr.
Zum Pic: 'Good old' Nihilum/twentyfifthnovember/whatever ist ja durchaus bekannt dafür mal Gildenauflösungen vorzutäuschen...


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Kungen suckt eh, mit dem würd ich gar nicht mit raiden wollen wtf...


woher weißte das?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (14. Juli 2009)

die müssen doch was tun um im gespräch zu bleiben...und es scheint zu funktionieren. würde diese gilde zerbrechen, was anscheinend nicht der fall ist, wäre mir das ziemlich egal.

ich frage mich nur warum die buffed mods immer nur bei ensidia themen so hart durchgreifen.... ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass bei den anderen themen jemals ein "wayne" entfernd wurde. steckt ihr mit denen unter einer decke? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

lol, hattet ihr das noch nicht?

Ich kann mich da noch an einige Runs erinnern, als man dann bei einem Drop sagte "wenn ich das net bekomme hau ich ab" oder solche Spässe. Dann sagt der nächste "ich komme dann auch mit", "dito", "ich lösche meinen Acc" und so weiter.

Und tataa, plötzlich leaven 10 Mann die Gilde... als Gag versteht sich.


----------



## MuuHn (14. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> lol, hattet ihr das noch nicht?
> 
> Ich kann mich da noch an einige Runs erinnern, als man dann bei einem Drop sagte "wenn ich das net bekomme hau ich ab" oder solche Spässe. Dann sagt der nächste "ich komme dann auch mit", "dito", "ich lösche meinen Acc" und so weiter.
> 
> Und tataa, plötzlich leaven 10 Mann die Gilde... als Gag versteht sich.




Eher nicht.


----------



## Dropz (14. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Eher nicht.


/sign


----------



## .Kabo (14. Juli 2009)

noooo buzzkill left the guild ;((

xD


----------



## Potpotom (14. Juli 2009)

MuuHn schrieb:


> Eher nicht.


Schade, sind meist die witzigsten Momente.


----------



## Kyun (14. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ein Großteil von denen war damals bei Nihilum bzw twentyfifthnovember, vll sagt dir das mehr.
> Zum Pic: 'Good old' Nihilum/twentyfifthnovember/whatever ist ja durchaus bekannt dafür mal Gildenauflösungen vorzutäuschen...



[klugscheiss]
Haben sich nicht Nihilum und SK Gaming zu twentyfifthnovember zusammengeschlossen? Und den bescheuerten Namen haben sie nur vorübergehend gewählt, weil ihnen kein besserer eingefallen ist und sie sowieso irgeneinen Firstkill (wahrscheinlich Kel, ne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) auf den 25.11. geplant haben, schlussendlich haben sie sich dann zu Ensidia umbenannt.
[/klugscheiss]

Ich persönlich bin auch der Meinung, dass es nur ein Gag war... kann ich mir zumindest gut vorstellen.

Und an alle 'wen interessierts denn'-Leute: bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ihr nur neidisch seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ach, ihr habt natürlich die größten, keine Panik...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Ich steh auf jeden Fall dazu, sie leisten 'Arbeit', die nicht viele hier zustande bringen würden (nach 5h WoW explodiert mein Kopf beinahe...), und ich bin neidisch (irgendwie... glaub ich ôo).


----------



## Owedry (14. Juli 2009)

sieht abgesprochen aus, in 5 sek paar leute raus


----------



## Lari (14. Juli 2009)

Wenn es stimmt:
Top Gildenklima, bei dem niemand dem anderen was gönnt. Interessant wäre, was vorher im Chat los war.


----------



## Cloze (14. Juli 2009)

Der König von diesem arabischen Land wird die alle zu Hause aufsuchen und sie zwingen wieder in die Gilde zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke, dass das wieder wird. Ist halt so im ersten Moment wenn man in Rage ist.


----------



## _Yo_ (15. Juli 2009)

Tja komisch das sie heute jedoch Yoggi ohne Bosse geschafft haben (: 

Spiele auch auf Maggi und habe es heute gesehen als sie das Realm First Archievment geholt haben (: also werden sie wohl kaum zerbrochen sein.


----------



## imbalol (15. Juli 2009)

das war sicher besprochen oder so


----------



## Sylor (15. Juli 2009)

Kungen hat wohl dürchgehend post von fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Droyale (15. Juli 2009)

Furuba schrieb:


> stimmt, sind aber fast alle wieder drinne, war 100% nur nen gag


ich denk eher die haben aus wut, unüberlegt geleavt wegen dem mount (will doch jeder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ikku (15. Juli 2009)

So ein Grampf dass da irgendjemand die Gilde verlässt weil er das Mount nich gleich als 1. bekommen hat. Das ist ein Gag und gut is.
Außerdem haben sie doch super ihr Ziel erreicht: Leute verarschen die sich dann wieder wochenlang das Maul darüber zerreissen xD


----------



## schmetti (15. Juli 2009)

Wen Juckt es eigentlich ? Sry aber wenn die so Dämlich sind wegen LooT Unstimmigkeiten die Gilde zu verlassen haben se halt Pech .


----------



## Zuvo (15. Juli 2009)

Guckt ins Arsenal es sind alle die auf dem pic geleavt haben auch wieder in der Gilde kein grund zur panik entweder war es einfach nur ein scherz oder überstürzte reaktion aber habt ihr nichts anderes zu tun?
und ja ich habe eig. noch was anderes zu tun nur momentan keine lust dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Turican (15. Juli 2009)

an die Kungen Fans,habt ihr euch den Typen mal anschaut?
dicker Pickel Teeny  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Part v. Durotan (15. Juli 2009)

die haben sich doch schon öfters aufgelöst usw


----------



## Cloze (15. Juli 2009)

_Yo_ schrieb:


> Tja komisch das sie heute jedoch Yoggi ohne Bosse geschafft haben (:
> 
> Spiele auch auf Maggi und habe es heute gesehen als sie das Realm First Archievment geholt haben (: also werden sie wohl kaum zerbrochen sein.




Ja , die Leute sind auch alle NACH dem Kill geleavt, weil Eoy das Mount bekommen hat. Erst denken, dann posten. ;p

Naja in Eoys Screenshot, in dem er sein neues Mount zeigt, sieht man, dass der Gildenleiter die Leute wieder aufnimmst und befördert. Also alles beim alten.


----------



## Rodanold (15. Juli 2009)

"eyah... and now some of you leave the guild please... it's for a nice Screenshot.. "

so oder ähnlich könnte das gewesen sein. Kungen ist doch bekannt für seine derben Scherze was die Gilde angeht.
Und da die Jungs und Mädels mit Sicherheit bei ihrem Kills alle im TS sind ist es ne Kleinigkeit so was zu organisieren.

Think about this.

CU Roni


----------



## Galjun (15. Juli 2009)

Turican schrieb:


> an die Kungen Fans,habt ihr euch den Typen mal anschaut?
> dicker Pickel Teeny
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


voll normal oder? pro gamer können ja nur nerds sein! hehehehehe


----------



## Jizz0 (15. Juli 2009)

das mount sieht ja nichma gut aus xD


----------



## Tom B. (15. Juli 2009)

laut armory sind alle noch in Ensidia, ist wohl nur ein unnötiger joke.


----------



## Aragorn1994 (15. Juli 2009)

Mal Tacheles: Wenn jukts?

Ensidia ist eine Gilde die für mich alle etwas komisch sind. Haben immer alles als erster nach wenigen Wochen, fast alle Firstkills und haben angeblich Reallife...natürlich werte Leute.
(( Ich sage nicht das schnelle Raider ie eins haben nur DIE sind etwas zu schnell)).
auch deßhalb, weil ich immer noch denke das Ensidia bei exodus GANZ OBEN war im Anschwerzen. ,,Wir haben den Firstkill nicht, lassmal gerüchte verbreiten *pöse lach*´´.
Da gucke ich mir lieber einen guten Star Wars film an, als mich um Ensidias innere Probleme u kümmern.

Klingt zwar so geschrieben hart, ist aber meine meinung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Juli 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Kungen hat wohl demjenigen mit dem meisten Schaden das Mount gegeben, das hat einigen nicht gepasst -> geleaved.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die armen Heiler und Tanks :_(


----------



## KenosDark (15. Juli 2009)

Es ist interessant mit anzusehen, wie manch einer, einer Gilde nachheult. obwohl diese, wie soll ich sagen, unnutz ist. Was hat man davon, wenn sie sich auflösen oder zusammen bleiben, mir doch schnurz, hauptsache meine Gilde bleibt bestehen oder löst sich eure auf, wenn sich Ensidia auflöst?


----------



## KingOfBongo (15. Juli 2009)

it's all about publicity!

allein die tatsache, dass hier im forum mittlerweile auf 5 seiten ueber die geschichte geschrieben wird, zeigt, dass das ganze ne erfolgreiche aktion war: ensidia glaenzt derzeit eben nicht durch den yogg 0 firstkill....machen sie eben anders auf sich aufmerksam, waer ja bloed wenn man mal nix von ihnen hoeren wuerde...

also schmunzelt einfach drueber und freut euch fuer eoy/neidet diesem scheiss no-rl kiddie sein mount

so far, kingofbongo


----------



## Dabow (15. Juli 2009)

Zu 100 % nur ein Fake ... die warn sicher alle im TS und wollten sich mal nen Spaß erlauben. Glaube kaum, dass alle die Gilde verlassen, weil jmd etwas bekommen hat, was alle anderen auch haben wollen. Ich denke so reif sind die Spieler ja noch ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackymiez (15. Juli 2009)

Und wenn es so ist ist doch egal ist doch nur eine Hordengilde^^


----------



## Maine- (15. Juli 2009)

um das ensidia zerbricht muss kungen schon aufhören wow zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

da steckt doch sicher viel geld hinter und notafls wie gesagt . neue leute suchen gibt sicher viele die gerne da rein wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lenay (15. Juli 2009)

haha wie geil ^^ da sieht man das solche highend-gilden auch ganz schnell zerbrechen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Galjun (15. Juli 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Mal Tacheles: Wenn jukts?
> Ensidia ist eine Gilde die für mich alle etwas komisch sind. Haben immer alles als erster nach wenigen Wochen, fast alle Firstkills und haben angeblich Reallife...natürlich werte Leute.
> (( Ich sage nicht das schnelle Raider ie eins haben nur DIE sind etwas zu schnell)).
> auch deßhalb, weil ich immer noch denke das Ensidia bei exodus GANZ OBEN war im Anschwerzen. ,,Wir haben den Firstkill nicht, lassmal gerüchte verbreiten *pöse lach*´´.
> ...


/sign


----------



## Takius (15. Juli 2009)

Um die ganzen Armory-Argumente mal auszuhebeln: Ihr wisst aber, dass das gute Armory oft auch nicht das schnellsteist und seine Hänger hat, besonders rund um den Mittwoch? Bedenkt das dabei. Und nein, ich hab mich nicht darum geschert, vor meinem Post nachzuschauen wer wann wohingegangen ist, mir gings rein um die Aussagekraft dieses 'ich hab aba im armory geschaut...'

Wird nicht der letzt +0-Kill gewesen sein wie bei Sarth3D-am Ende hat auch das Mount jeder (oder der Großteil). Aber..PR-Wirksam wars.


----------



## Spectrales (15. Juli 2009)

Eoy und Kungen sind im Rl zusammen und Kungen hat ihr deshalb das Mount zugespielt.

Auf Ensidia.com gibts über diese Beziehung einige Gags und das war wohl noch so einer..


----------



## Belphega (15. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne keinen aus Ensidia - also ises mir egal :}
Ich hätt eher gefordert dass der Ninjalooter gekickt wird..


----------



## Tazmal (15. Juli 2009)

jeden tag zerbrechen viele gilden, darum kümmert sich keine sau, aber bei so einer gilde die ein paar leute kennen muss gleich panik gemach werden.

ich sage nur WAYNE, ich halte nichts von diesen gilde, danke für die flames !


----------



## Gnarak (15. Juli 2009)

Tja ... wenn dem dann so wäre, würde es mir weit an Selbigem vorbeigehen. So man in einer solchen Gilde spielt (ne .. spielen ? ... eher ...arbeiten), sollte einem sowas wie ein Mount eigentlich völlig egal sein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. Juli 2009)

Kann doch nur ein Fake sein.
Welche "Top Elite Roxxor Ha Ha Ha Wir Sind Die Besten"-Gilde vergibt einen Loot nach dem DMG? Das passt ja wohl vorne und hinten nicht.


----------



## Natsumee (15. Juli 2009)

Schade haben sie sich nicht aufgelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wanderpokal (15. Juli 2009)

Thelive schrieb:


> *WoW time is up.*




Your time is auch ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iwi (15. Juli 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> ich frage mich nur warum die buffed mods immer nur bei ensidia themen so hart durchgreifen.... ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass bei den anderen themen jemals ein "wayne" entfernd wurde. steckt ihr mit denen unter einer decke?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hallo

Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, auch ist mir aufgefallen das ein Mod sehr Casual unfreundliche Kommentare von sich gibt.
Zam sollte hier mal aufräumen mit den Mods.

mfg, IWI


----------



## Drymon (15. Juli 2009)

Leviathan666 schrieb:


> .....Welche "Top Elite Roxxor Ha Ha Ha Wir Sind Die Besten"-Gilde vergibt einen Loot nach dem DMG? Das passt ja wohl vorne und hinten nicht.



ist auch nicht nach DMG vergeben worden.

"As a final note here's a screenshot of what happens when Eoy wins the roll on a rare mount.!


----------



## Flaschenpost (15. Juli 2009)

Ka ob da was dran ist : 
Ich hab in den unendlichen Weiten des WWW das Gerücht aufgenschappt, dass Ensidia geschlossen zu Aion wechseln will...
Vieleicht gab es deswegen Streitigkeiten.

Is aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da bei Aion der Schwerpunkt ja mehr auf PvP liegen soll, Gerüchte in der Richtung geibt es jedenfalls...


----------



## Ungi (15. Juli 2009)

Flaschenpost schrieb:


> Ka ob da was dran ist :
> Ich hab in den unendlichen Weiten des WWW das Gerücht aufgenschappt, dass Ensidia geschlossen zu Aion wechseln will...
> Vieleicht gab es deswegen Streitigkeiten.
> 
> Is aber eher unwahrscheinlich, da bei Aion der Schwerpunkt ja mehr auf PvP liegen soll, Gerüchte in der Richtung geibt es jedenfalls...





niemals !


----------



## Hishabye (15. Juli 2009)

Die spielen doch nicht wirklich mit so einem verhunztem INTERFACE oO


----------



## Natar (15. Juli 2009)

Ihr mit euren Ensidia-Flames. Euer Neid stinkt.

1. Eine Gilde mit Tradition, ich weiss noch wie ich mich gefreut habe als der Kel First an Nihilum ging. Das zeugt von Können meine Kinder, ich bin immer noch der Meinung dass es die Horde in Naxx 40 schwerer gehabt hatte (+30 % aggro unso).
2. Wirklich einige der besten Spieler vereint. Kungen war schon seit jeher der Inbegriff des Tanks und auch heute noch holen sich viele Tanks Hilfe von ihm (Arsenal).
3. Ihr meint sie seien Nerds? Ich denke nicht dass die viel mehr Play-Time haben als ihr, vorallem wenn der Content clear ist. Progressphasen sind da natürlich was anderes. Würde auch gerne in der Lage sein während Progressphasen hc-raiding zu betreiben.
4. Möglich dass es ein Fake war. Ich halte die Kurzschlussreaktion für wahrscheinlicher. Und sind wir ehrlich, in jedem Raid gibts Leute welche nicht gleichermassen beliebt sind.
4. @ Vorposter. was hast du denn für ein Interface? Reicht ja wenn die elementaren Sachen darin vorkommen und nicht so blingbling scheisse */slap*, an deinem namen nach läuft wahrscheinlich in der map ein manga

/flame und ruhe


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (15. Juli 2009)

iwi schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Das habe ich mir auch gedacht, auch ist mir aufgefallen das ein Mod sehr Casual unfreundliche Kommentare von sich gibt.
> Zam sollte hier mal aufräumen mit den Mods.
> ...





*Hust hust*

"Böse Modkommentare" können auch entfernt werden ^^ 

btt:

Ensidia macht en Witz der auf den Ersten Blick nach "Zerfall der Gilde " aussieht und die komplette WoW Community soll es wie die Lemmings machen und sich von Klippen stürzen ? Irgendwie hab ich was verpasst glaub ich. Ich kenne niemanden von dort persönlich, weiß nicht mal aus welchen Ländern die alle kommen und weiter ? Und selbst wenn ich von dort jemanden kennen würde was würde es MIR bringen ? Seid Ihr Ensidia oder doch nur Fanboys ? 


Ich weiß das Ich "ICH" bin .. Das reicht mir um glücklich zu sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stevesteel (15. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> *Hust hust*
> 
> "Böse Modkommentare" können auch entfernt werden ^^
> 
> ...


wäre ich du, wäre ich lieber ich.
Na ja, daß es ein Gag war, ist ja wohl klar. Wieso sollte sich auch die erfolgreichste Gilde in WOW wegen einer solchen Kleinigkeit auflösen.
Ich gratuliere hiermit stellvertretend für alle Buffed User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Juli 2009)

Spam, Chatgespräche und Offtopic gelöscht, sowie Beitrag die danach ohne Bezug waren ebenfalls. 

Da mittlerweile fest zu stehen scheint, dass die Aktion nur als Scherz gedacht waren und wir uns in diesem Thread schon wieder bedenklich der, "Profi Gilden sind bleiche Pickel geplagte Kinder ohne Freunde" vs. "Profi Gilden zeigen bei WoW das Maß aller Dinge und müssen respektiert werden" Diskussion annähern, welche schon an anderer  Stelle geführt wird, schließe ich ab.


----------

